# Pocket Planes and offline support on Android



## Zhongtiao1 (Aug 14, 2018)

If you don't know, Pocket Planes is a game that was created by nimblebit studios. However, it was ported to Android by the company Mobage.

Mobage made Pocket Planes connect to their server everytime it boot. This gave you special contests you could enter. However, once Mobage went bankrupt, their servers died. Making Pocket Planes unplayable since it fails the check to the server.

Is there any way we can edit the apk so that we can play Pocket Planes offline? It was my favorite game before, Pocket trains just doesn't cut it.


----------

